# Your cockatiels weight?...



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, my little boy is fully grown and ways 84grams is that a good weight?

How much does your 'tiel weigh?

Also... What's the average weight?

Thanks


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I finally got a scale a couple days ago so I haven't monitored their weights over time yet. My birds are healthy and active all day every day, mostly pellets with seed mix, veggies in the morning and in the cage, also they all have plenty of access to food so I'm not worried about their health much but I actually found that my birds were smaller than I thought. Bird weighs around 82 grams, Mango was at 86, and Tink the lard butt was at 94. Wasn't able to weight Rhea and I know Atlas would have been over 100, he was huge.

I know the healthy weight range is about 70 to 120 grams, depending if they have more pet bloodlines, which tend to be smaller, or show blood lines, which are solidly built and heavier. Seems like your boy is at a good weight but it's always a good idea to keep track and monitor it over over time to notice any significant changes, because that can indicate possible health problems before you notice anything wrong visually.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

How much are scales? I'm pretty sure Artie is overweight or Goose is under because there is a BIG difference there! Haha! Artie's wings haven't grown back yet some thinking that's a factor.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I got a little flat one at Bed Bath & Beyond for like $30. I think they have some cheaper too.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I got a small kitchen gram scale for about $15. As SoCalTiels said, weight varies based on the tiel's size. My tiel is a little guy- he weighs 74 grams but it's a healthy weight for him. A scale is always a good idea so you can monitor whether your tiel is losing weight, etc. You can also check the kiel bone too to get an idea of whether your tiel is over or under weight.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe my Candy weighed about 88g at the last vet visit. Tony feels lighter than that, so he must be around the 80g mark, if that. But he is also smaller in size.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles last weigh in was 86gms 
I use kitchen gram scales - I think I got it at Harris Scarfe for about $30.
Yes as the others said - healthy weight depends on the bird's bloodline.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm going to weight mine again now!
i just use kitchen scales too 
and yes, anything from 70-120 is fine. it all depends on the individual bird's metabolism.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine have lost weight a little during their moult but at the minute Sam is 94g and Blizz is 80g


----------

